# My sister wants to take Stormy to college with her



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

I am so upset. Originally, my sister adopted Stormy with intentions of him being her bird, but she's been on a trip in Ireland for a month, and she won't be home for another few weeks. I Skyped with her today and she told me she's planning on bringing Stormy with her to college in the fall. :crying2:
I'm so upset because my sister hasn't bonded with Stormy at all; we only had him for a couple of weeks before she left for so long. I've been taking care of him and he's really bonded with me. I don't want to only see him every few weeks, and I'm worried he won't be happy because they're not very close. 
What do I do?  Any tips to convince her to let him stay with me? I'll miss my little boy so much.


----------



## dEatHmOnkEy (Jun 22, 2016)

If she isn't bonded with the bird, would she be willing to get a new budgie if you buy your own cage, etc. for Stormy? That way, she can take all the stuff she has for Stormy and only have to buy a new budgie. I have Harper's old cage that you're welcome to if you're willing to pay the shipping. Please let me know if you need it.

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, you must be feeling very anxious. It is natural for you to feel how you do. Perhaps you can talk to her when she arrives home and show her how you have grown close to Snowy.
You can suggest maybe she purchases another budgie to take with her, try to be calm and not upset around Snowy as he will pick up on your feelings.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

It might be worth letting your sister know that a budgie bonds to those it's around. Because Stormy has bonded to you, that won't translate straight across to her, especially when moved into a completely new enviroment. 
Also remind her that while she's been away you have been the one taking care and bonding with Stormy. Taking that away would be very upsetting for Stormy. 

Ask her to consider how much time she will have to spend with Stormy and perhaps you can suggest you keep Stormy during her time at college and go halves or buy her a new budgie to take to college who will be used to the new routine she will have in place. 
Completely disrupting Stormy's life is not going to be good for your little bird. However, as it's your sisters bird and if this was her plan the whole time, it might be hard to change her mind. 

If your sister is adamant that she takes Stormy you should ask her to consider if she will be leaving him for long periods of time again and if she thinks it's acceptable to keep moving him about. 

Do stay very calm and be clear about what you think and feel. if it's easier for you, try writing her a letter if you find it hard to speak about how upsetting you find the potential loss of Stormy.


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

> I have Harper's old cage that you're welcome to if you're willing to pay the shipping. Please let me know if you need it.


Thank you, this is very kind of you. I'll be in touch if we end up needing the cage  


> You can suggest maybe she purchases another budgie to take with her


This is a good idea, I'll bring it up, thank you


> Also remind her that while she's been away you have been the one taking care and bonding with Stormy. Taking that away would be very upsetting for Stormy.
> 
> Ask her to consider how much time she will have to spend with Stormy and perhaps you can suggest you keep Stormy during her time at college and go halves or buy her a new budgie to take to college who will be used to the new routine she will have in place.
> Completely disrupting Stormy's life is not going to be good for your little bird.


Yes, I am very concerned about Stormy's wellbeing. Not only will I miss my boy, but I'm afraid he'll miss me too! We really are so close


----------



## dEatHmOnkEy (Jun 22, 2016)

Just show her pictures of these cuties on this site. I'm sure she'd be open to looking for a new budgie once she sees all the beautiful variety. Good luck and let us know how things turn out.

Sent from my LGLS996 using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree that it may be difficult for Stormy (and you) to adjust to such a radically different situation without you around. 

Hopefully things will work out and your sister is open to considering the matter! :fingerx:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I really feel for you in this situation . I hope that you're able to convince your sister that it would be best to leave Stormy with you, and to get her own bird. That would only be fair to everyone, including Stormy himself.


----------



## Birdbaby (Jun 11, 2016)

Any updates? Did she agree to let you keep Stormy?


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

No updates yet, she's still out of country and communication is difficult


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Do you live at home? Who paid for Stormy? Who's paid for all his expenses/cage/etc so far?


----------



## immorgan (Jun 30, 2016)

justmoira said:


> Do you live at home? Who paid for Stormy? Who's paid for all his expenses/cage/etc so far?


Both my sister and I live at home with our parents. My sister purchased Stormy and his cage/toys. Not long after adding him to our family, my sister left for Ireland and has had little to no bonding time with Stormy. He has completely bonded to me as he spends every waking hour with me (I'm a student on summer break). I don't want her to take him to college, even though he technically is her bird, because we've bonded so closely. I'm worried it won't be good for his health.


----------



## dEatHmOnkEy (Jun 22, 2016)

I wouldn't bother your sister with this until she gets back. It'll decrease the chances that she'll be annoyed at the request. Also, if you get your own cage and food, she can't complain about the money she spent, escpecially if you can find a replacement budgie for her. Good luck with the sister talk. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

dEatHmOnkEy said:


> I wouldn't bother your sister with this until she gets back. It'll decrease the chances that she'll be annoyed at the request. Also, if you get your own cage and food, she can't complain about the money she spent, escpecially if you can find a replacement budgie for her. Good luck with the sister talk. I hope everything works out for you.


I agree; get a new cage and everything for Stormy and set money aside to buy a new budgie for your sister. Maybe get your avian vet to also write a letter or something to your sister saying it would be very bad for Stormy's mental and physical health to separate him from you and it would be better for Stormy for your sister to get a new budgie.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I don't think I would buy a new cage for Stormy. 

Despite wanting to keep him and it really being for his benefit to stay with you, it is still her bird. I would save the money for a cage, accessories and a new bird and offer to 'buy her out' when she gets back and she can use the money to get a new pet bird herself or spend it on something else. 
You can always show your sister the posts on here that relate to budgie bonds and how they won't transfer easily from one to another.


----------

